# June fishing with kids



## Terry_Reardon (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello Iam coming to navarre in june camping and was wondering where would be the best place to take 10-12 year old kids fishing. THANKS ALOT IN ADVANCE


----------



## fish4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

Terry, The best place will be the new pier if it's open by then. If not you have many options, surf fishing from the east end of Navaire beach, Okaloosa Island pier, Pcola pier ect. We have all kinds of places to fish that time of the year. I hope this helps! But PLEASE be careful....them kids may become PIER RATS fast!:doh Good luck!:usaflag

Mike:usaflag


----------



## Terry_Reardon (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help Mike


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

hello, as mike has said hopefully the new pier will be openbut there are alot of places to fish around here!!!!!! it really all depends on what you would like to fish for and how far you are willing to go. cobias are here anywhere from march through may inshore and your kings are usually running around may to october,now that would turn your kids into pier rats once they got a hook up on a smokin king its so much fun your reds,sheepheads flounders ect. wll prob. be easier for the kids at local bridges like bob sikes and the 3-mile bridge, hopefully this will help out! wishing you and your family the best of luck FISH ON!!!!!!!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

I FORGOT TO ASK YOU WHERE ARE YOU FROM?


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

I went to the pier when i was about 12 and been hooked ever since so look forward to bringing them back alot more often i also herd that the navarre pier was way more friendly back in the day compared to some piers today


----------



## Terry_Reardon (Jan 16, 2010)

North Arkansas on bull shoals lake, We are camping in navarre at Emerald campground. I hate to ask a stupid question but where is Bob sykes bridge at? Thanks for the help Big Mama.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE Pay to Cross Over. 

Bob Sykes Bridge is the bridge that connects Pensacola Beach and Gulf Breeze.3 mile bridge is the one that connects the City of Pensacola and Gulf Breeze.


----------

